# Plugin for Adobe's Lightroom: Borders and Watermarks on Export!!!



## onedayillknowbetter

After searching for a way (because I knew there was one) to either put a watermark on or border around my images in batch form in Lightroom, I finally found one. I am really surprised that no one on this Forum has posted anything about it, because it's absolutely fantastic! I work in batches of photos of at least 300, and export roughly 100 of those to my website, and that was getting really old. Recently, I was looking for a way to put some type of signature on my images so people could save them and others could see them. It would take waaaaaayy too long to go into Photoshop and manually put in 100 watermarks. That's when I came upon a plugin for Adobe's Lightroom that allows you to do a lot for very little, or nothing.

This came from the Plugin creator's website:

LR/Mogrify is a Lightroom plug-in that allows you to useImageMagick's mogrify command on images exported from Lightroom. ImageMagick is a collection of powerful, freeware command line utilities for processing images.
                    The plug-in provides an easy to use interface onto several of Mogrify's features, such as *advanced resizing* options,          *sharpening after resize*, *colourspace conversion*, overlaying *graphical watermarks* or *textual annotations* and putting *borders* around your images.
           The stand-alone plug-in offers an *FTP* option, however to improve your workflow options LR/Mogrify also comes as a *Piglet*, allowing it          to be used in tandem with Piglet-aware exports plug-ins such as  Jeffrey Friedl's excellent Smugmug,          Zenfolio, Flickr and          Picassa plug-ins, or my own LR/Transporter plug-in.
           LR/Mogrify and LR2/Mogrify are donation-ware plug-ins. To justify all the time I'm spending adding requested features, documenting said features and offering support, I ask for a donation if you wish to receive an unrestricted version of the software (the free versions export up to 10 images at a time). This is the only way that I can justify time away from my _own_ camera. The donation may be of any amount that you feel justifies the product. Donating to either one will give you access to the other.
           You may also be interested in my LR/Enfuse plug-in to blend multiple exposures together.



Here is another useful link regarding installation of this program. 

http://www.flickr.com/groups/adobe_l...search=borders
One issue I had that was not mentioned by anyone on that forum was finding the location of the "mogrify.exe" application in the actual export window in Lightroom. In order to make the export button active on that window, [PC Users, I believe] you need to locate the mogrify.exe file in Program Files/ImageMagick/mogrify



I hope this is helpful to anyone who has been looking for something like this, it certainly has saved me hours, and I've only used it three times to export. I posted this in another section, and I don't think anyone saw it, so I'm reposting it here.  I'm still new here, so if this would be better in a different category, please tell me or move it or something...I really don't know how it works, but I want this to help everyone on here as much as it has me!


----------



## latvianbilly

Cool!  thnx this might come useful!


----------

